# Seriamente



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2013)

Man non è più arrabbiato con me.
E' furioso. Letteralmente furioso.
Tanto da non comunicare  e tanto da avere ringhiato  tutto il giorno in ufficio.
Sono davvero una pestilenza ammetto. Perchè gli ho detto qualcosa di me che detta la stessa cosa a mattia, quest'ultimo ha sgranato gli occhi, mi ha fatto qualche domanda, è stato appiccicato a cozza  per qualche giorno con varie paturnie, l'ho mostrizzato a manetta e infine  ha accettato, capendo che davvero è una cosa mia. Innocente anche se non lo sembra.
E ripeto. Lo ha accettato senza ficcarci troppo il naso.
Man invece ci è uscito di testa.
Ha avuto una botta notevole.
Ammetto senza vergogna alcuna di avere fatto una specie di prova.
Io sono così. Tutta intera. Cretina, furba, civetta, santa, troia e tutto quello che viene in mente ma sono questo. E non mi nascondo.
Sono quello che sono.
E non mi interessa una fava se stravolgo convenzioni o non ragiono come la morale comune insegna.
Me ne strafotto in toto.


Sono stata contenta Man fosse tornato.
Sentivo anche il solito immotivato eccitamento guestariano con le sue mail ma...
Non mi segue. 
Non mi segue nei miei trip erotici. E non è una questione fisica è proprio mentale.


Meglio che vada a dormire va. Si meglio.


sempre faKulo mondo


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2013)

Ok ma cosa hai raccontato a l'uno e l'altro di così sconvolgente?


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2013)

Ma cosa vuoi che abbia raccontato di cosi' sconvolgente. Niente, solo una delle mie tebate, tipo il mio fantomatico blog di nudo o che scrivo racconti super erotici in un sito facendo pure la Mistress.robe cosi, niente di strano conoscendomi.ecco. Mattia non e' tranquillo ma ha capito e accettato, mentre Man ci e' uscito di testa alla grande.incredibile.amante geloso e compagno no. O meglio si pero' con brio.ormai e' evidente che sono pessima nelle scelte amantifere.pessima proprio.un mio amico dice che sbaglio approccio.devo scegliere con la guest non con la testa.devo imparare assolutamente.





			
				Fiammetta;bt8902 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok ma cosa hai raccontato a l'uno e l'altro di così sconvolgente?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2013)

Tebe;bt8905 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma cosa vuoi che abbia raccontato di cosi' sconvolgente. Niente, solo una delle mie tebate, tipo il mio fantomatico blog di nudo o che scrivo racconti super erotici in un sito facendo pure la Mistress.robe cosi, niente di strano conoscendomi.ecco. Mattia non e' tranquillo ma ha capito e accettato, mentre Man ci e' uscito di testa alla grande.incredibile.amante geloso e compagno no. O meglio si pero' con brio.ormai e' evidente che sono pessima nelle scelte amantifere.pessima proprio.un mio amico dice che sbaglio approccio.devo scegliere con la guest non con la testa.devo imparare assolutamente.


La mia valutazione è che Mattia oltre che amanti ti vive quotidianamente e alla fine ti conosce quindi sarà rimasto un po' sbarellato li per li ma poi si sarà detto " ma è Tebe" e appunto ha compreso ... Man temo sia un po' (molto?) egocentrico e un'idea di Tebe così deduttiva per la massa forse gli ha fatto girare un po' gli zebedei ma secondo me gli passa


----------



## Innominata (10 Agosto 2013)

Man.
E'.
Una.
Palla.


----------



## Innominata (10 Agosto 2013)

Mostruosa.



(riferito a palla)


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2013)

Innominata;bt8909 ha detto:
			
		

> Mostruosa.
> 
> 
> 
> (riferito a palla)


Hai.
Ragione.


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta;bt8907 ha detto:
			
		

> La mia valutazione è che Mattia oltre che amanti ti vive quotidianamente e alla fine ti conosce quindi sarà rimasto un po' sbarellato li per li ma poi si sarà detto " ma è Tebe" e appunto ha compreso ... Man temo sia un po' (molto?) egocentrico e un'idea di Tebe così deduttiva per la massa forse gli ha fatto girare un po' gli zebedei ma secondo me gli passa


si, ok magari gli passa ma non credo. Però sbaglio sempre con lui, ma comunque la domanda è.
Ma ti pare che LUI, il NON avente diritto su di me, possa permettersi di farsi partire un embolone da circo di quelli pirotecnici SOLO perchè io magari mostro le microtette in un blog o scrivo racconti erotici in un sito decisamente serio?
Ti pare che possano essere cose da far partire l'embolo a qualcuno che è amante?
Ora, posso capire che un compagno ci possa rimanere un po' così, ma grazie al fatto che NON HO MAI nascosto cio' che sono con tutte le mie curiosità erotiche agli uomini che sono stati con me, alla fine tutto si incastra perfettamente nel mio profilo, serio e creti. Appunto una tebata che dico pure.
Minchia questa cosa di Man mi fa innervosire a manetta guarda. 
MA COME SI PERMETTE?



Già non tollero la gelosia (poca o tanta) di Mattia, figurati quell'altro.

Ora minchia, domani gli mando una foto con me che mi ingroppo un vibratore a sei punte.
E voglio vedere.
Che almeno abbia una buona ragione per sclerare.

mmmhhh, il vibratore a sei pune non è una buona ragione a mio parere.
Ecco. Una bella foto da gang bang.

:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2013)

Tebe;bt8915 ha detto:
			
		

> si, ok magari gli passa ma non credo. Però sbaglio sempre con lui, ma comunque la domanda è.
> Ma ti pare che LUI, il NON avente diritto su di me, possa permettersi di farsi partire un embolone da circo di quelli pirotecnici SOLO perchè io magari mostro le microtette in un blog o scrivo racconti erotici in un sito decisamente serio?
> Ti pare che possano essere cose da far partire l'embolo a qualcuno che è amante?
> Ora, posso capire che un compagno ci possa rimanere un po' così, ma grazie al fatto che NON HO MAI nascosto cio' che sono con tutte le mie curiosità erotiche agli uomini che sono stati con me, alla fine tutto si incastra perfettamente nel mio profilo, serio e creti. Appunto una tebata che dico pure.
> ...


bè tebe è ovvio che a te ci tenga ... questo lo sai da sola ... e poi magari è un tipo un tantino possessivo e geloso???  con te sinora non ha avuto modo ne motivo anche perchè sei il suo sogno proibito (oddio mica tanto proibito) e dava per scontato certe cose ...ora tu gliele infrangi e lui si rivela per come è ..

e poi carissima checchè ne dicano gli uomini alla fine i più contorti son loro :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:comprendere cerete loro reazioni risulta complicated:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:ciaooo:up:


----------

